

MySpace: the story of its creation. by Brad Greenspan - adrianwaj
http://www.freemyspace.com/content1.htm
Story uploaded October 2006 (<a href="http://qurl.co.uk/n0tc" rel="nofollow">http://qurl.co.uk/n0tc</a>). MySpace acquired July 2005 by News Corp.
======
adrianwaj
History uploaded around October 2006
([http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.freemyspace.com/cont...](http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.freemyspace.com/content1.htm)).

MySpace acquired July 2005 by News Corp
(<http://www.newscorp.com/news/news_251.html>).

------
axod
MySpace _really_ hurts my eyes and brain. Whoever admits to creating it should
be hung.

~~~
cglee
Not sure how the first sentence leads to the second. Also, there are millions
of people who like (love?) myspace, so obviously you're not their target
audience. Although I don't like myspace either, I do appreciate that not
everything on the web is varying shades of gray boxes.

------
ereldon
as the old saying goes, success has a thousand fathers

